# Just Some Pictures



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

All in the SL Valley....

Animals, werewolf paw in the moon, sunrise on the 23rd. Just messing around... waiting for the ice to get about 18" thick...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, ya gotta love that bluebird.

Merry Christmas .45, thanks for posting.









Don't wait for 18", you can take a pick-up on the ice now. I'll drive. We'll do donuts and then I'll put my skis on and you can drive and pull me around the lake.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice array of subjects .45 - cool close up of the scrub jay on that last shot. Bucks, foxes, 'yotes... this post has it all.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks guys.....here's a few more, about 25'-30' feet away.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Don't wait for 18", you can take a pick-up on the ice now. I'll drive. We'll do donuts and then I'll put my skis on and you can drive and pull me around the lake.


Could you let me know when you decide to do that? I want to watch. Nothing is more fun than watching people recklessly gamble with their lives, especially when trucks and skis are both involved. _(O)_

Nice pics by the way.


----------



## johnboy (Nov 22, 2011)

great photos, i could look at photos of that calibre , all day 
thanks


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice photos. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Don't wait for 18", you can take a pick-up on the ice now. I'll drive. We'll do donuts and then I'll put my skis on and you can drive and pull me around the lake.
> ...


You are probably right. It was a fun thing to do 35 years ago though. 

Getting pulled by a Willys jeep while wearing hockey skates use to great fun too.

I think the moon picture has a shadow from an alligator foot!


----------

